# EU Vote



## david ferns (Mar 6, 2016)

As we are planning to retire to Cyprus later on this year I have suddenly become concerned with the forthcoming vote on the UK's continued membership of the EU! What is the general feeling amongst expats currently living here? Do people already here share my concerns? do you expect your residency status to change if the vote goes No! as we are currently finalising things at this end, the uncertainty is quite scary.
I would appreciate any thoughts, opinions etc. I'm also quite surprised that I can't find a thread on the site discussing this topic.
Many thanks, David & Lorna


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

david ferns said:


> As we are planning to retire to Cyprus later on this year I have suddenly become concerned with the forthcoming vote on the UK's continued membership of the EU! What is the general feeling amongst expats currently living here? Do people already here share my concerns? do you expect your residency status to change if the vote goes No! as we are currently finalising things at this end, the uncertainty is quite scary.
> I would appreciate any thoughts, opinions etc. I'm also quite surprised that I can't find a thread on the site discussing this topic.
> Many thanks, David & Lorna


The residency status for the expats that is already here will not change. What will change if Brexit occurs and UK leave the EU, Brits that want to come to Cyprus will be trated as non-EU. This is nothing Cyprus can influence, it is a EU decision. 
This means that tourists that want to come on holiday from UK must have a visa, to Cyprus or any other EU country. And that Brits that want to come here and live must fulfil the non-EU conditions. But I dont think Brexit will happen and the Brexit will take time to go through.

I am sure that many now will say that Cyprus has special bonds with UK but nothing of this can be decided by Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The status of British expats actually changed very little when Cyprus joined the EU as there has always been a good relationship between the two countries and many Brits already lived here long before Cyprus joined the EU. 
I can't see things changing much IF the UK leaves the EU which I personally think is unlikely.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> The status of British expats actually changed very little when Cyprus joined the EU as there has always been a good relationship between the two countries and many Brits already lived here long before Cyprus joined the EU.
> I can't see things changing much IF the UK leaves the EU which I personally think is unlikely.


I also think it will be an IN in the referendum, but if it will be an OUT, ofc much will change. Brits will need visa for all U countries and yellow slips will not be granted like today

This is somthing that Cyprus can't decide


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> ...This is somthing that Cyprus can't decide...


In a roundabout way, this is the crux of the matter as far as the UK In/Out referendum is concerned. There are so many things now, which sovereign nations can no longer decide for themselves. The EU dictates too much - against the will of the people and their elected governments. The EU is run by Germany and France. It is not, unfortunately, a partnership of equals.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

You are correct David it's an issue of the Uk governing it's self ( can't spell sovr......) and Brussel's dictating what the UK can and can't do, the main argument the in campaign is using is that of fear, whilst the SNP is stating that if the UK leaves the EU then another independence vote would be on the table. So it's all to play for on both sides of the argument. I could be wrong but I think it will be an IN vote.

Cheers


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> In a roundabout way, this is the crux of the matter as far as the UK In/Out referendum is concerned. There are so many things now, which sovereign nations can no longer decide for themselves. The EU dictates too much - against the will of the people and their elected governments. The EU is run by Germany and France. It is not, unfortunately, a partnership of equals.


It seems to me that UK government got what it wanted in the negotiations. It is always a give and take, but in the end the whole package must be accepted, not only the good parts. 
Personally I think the vote will be an IN.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> It seems to me that UK government got what it wanted in the negotiations. It is always a give and take, but in the end the whole package must be accepted, not only the good parts.
> Personally I think the vote will be an IN.


I agree, Anders, that the vote will be 'In'. The UK Government didn't ask for very much, and actually got less than it asked for. Both of these factors have angered the UK electorate, but I suspect that they will stick with the devil they know, rather than vote for the devil they don't.

My own belief is that the EU is a failed experiment. It is too expensive, it's not accountable to the people and it is controlled by Germany and France for their own national interests. The Euro is a typical example of the failed experiment and the attitude towards the Southern EU countries which have economic problems is a typical example of the attitude of Germany (the Paymaster).


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I agree, Anders, that the vote will be 'In'. The UK Government didn't ask for very much, and actually got less than it asked for. Both of these factors have angered the UK electorate, but I suspect that they will stick with the devil they know, rather than vote for the devil they don't.
> 
> My own belief is that the EU is a failed experiment. It is too expensive, it's not accountable to the people and it is controlled by Germany and France for their own national interests. The Euro is a typical example of the failed experiment and the attitude towards the Southern EU countries which have economic problems is a typical example of the attitude of Germany (the Paymaster).


One interesting result of a NO must be that Brit retirees will not have free healthcare anymore. That can be problematic for many because the private insuances does not cover ongoing things and all around it


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Facts or fiction?

Yet another scare story appears in the Sunday Mail, written to frighten the expats at the breakfast table, So is the UK such a weak and dependent country that it will fail without hanging onto the apron strings of the EU? Let’s not get emotional, let’s look at some of the facts. Well the countries that make up this monster that consumes £20bn of the UK’s profits, taxes raised and paid by ordinary folk and levied against industry every year. Well, there’s Greece, Spain, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Estonia, Hungary, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland, Slovakia, Slovenia, Bulgaria and Romania to name just some countries picked at random, with Bosnia and Herzegovina waiting in the wings to join. So what do we have in common with these fifteen nations? What exactly do we actually export to them? Can anyone enlighten me? Just think how Sterling would rise, if instead of giving the EU £20bn every year, (set to rise by an additional £5.1bn next year) we invested that money back into our industry. Just think how the pound in your pocket would soar against the Euro? I can already hear the pips squeaking in Germany with its car imports into the UK being taxed. Now that will hurt.

Then there is the scare story of being an immigrant in Cyprus outside the EU. Well let’s not forget Cyprus is only in the EU when it suits Cyprus. Despite the fact that the British expats make up over 50% of buyers of villas, there is not one single British estate agent who is allowed to operate without a Cypriot partner. All the Estate Agent exams are conducted in Greek to keep it in the family. I came here in 2002 before the days of the EU and we managed very well, British expats are found all over the world and we cope, because that is what we do. Then there was. “All the British will have to leave Cyprus”. Really, what forward thinking country would throw out taxpayers.

So the article asks. “Will the reciprocal agreements between Cyprus and Britain be cancelled?” So how many Brits will remain if we suddenly find double taxation? Cyprus isn’t alone in the Med, there is Malta and Spain to mention two other countries who I’m sure would welcome taxpaying expats, their gain will be Cyprus’s loss. The belief that unless we vote against a Brexit, life here will become very uncomfortable, is just pie in the sky. I have lived on the Island for nearly 17 years, but will be voting to leave the EU for the good of my country not for a short term monetary gain.

So please no more scary stories to frighten the expats in their beds, bring on the Brexit so we are not sending £20bn a year to the EU, a Mafioso organisation so corrupt that the books have not been signed off in 2016 for the 12th consecutive year. If Britain invests in its industries, hospitals and infrastructure it will find export markets, so the pound in your pock will again be worth having.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Facts or fiction?
> 
> Yet another scare story appears in the Sunday Mail, written to frighten the expats at the breakfast table, So is the UK such a weak and dependent country that it will fail without hanging onto the apron strings of the EU? Let’s not get emotional, let’s look at some of the facts. Well the countries that make up this monster that consumes £20bn of the UK’s profits, taxes raised and paid by ordinary folk and levied against industry every year. Well, there’s Greece, Spain, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Estonia, Hungary, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland, Slovakia, Slovenia, Bulgaria and Romania to name just some countries picked at random, with Bosnia and Herzegovina waiting in the wings to join. So what do we have in common with these fifteen nations? What exactly do we actually export to them? Can anyone enlighten me? Just think how Sterling would rise, if instead of giving the EU £20bn every year, (set to rise by an additional £5.1bn next year) we invested that money back into our industry. Just think how the pound in your pocket would soar against the Euro? I can already hear the pips squeaking in Germany with its car imports into the UK being taxed. Now that will hurt.
> 
> ...


Just one thing, I refuse to discuss UK politics.

You mention Malta and Spain. UK will be treated the same way there, no difference.

About non Cypriot real estate agents. It is hard perhaps but if the agents would learn Greek it would be no problem. By the way, isn't doctors getting a licence to practise in UK have to speak English on a good level? What is the diference?


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> One interesting result of a NO must be that Brit retirees will not have free healthcare anymore. That can be problematic for many because the private insuances does not cover ongoing things and all around it


Absolutely right, Anders, and I'm surprised no one has pointed-out this very important point for people who may be more reliant on health treatment in their older age, for example.

Also, the UK may feel more free to impose on expatriates (such as taxation) when outside the EU, than inside. This is only my (uninformed) opinion but here's the rub - how can such an important decision be put to "the people" , the vast majority of whom are uninformed of the finer details of trade, finance, security etc, and may vote on their "emotions" ? Sounds like a government that's afraid to make a decision itself.
I believe it is important to maintain a military/economic European axis to rival the US, Russia and China to reduce the current East/West impasse and therefore anticipate an IN vote, with hope for subsequent structural changes within Brussels.
I don't think SNP threats to go for Independence referendum on a UK Brexit will hold much sway (half the Scots would vote IN, and half BREXIT !). The rest of UK are vaguely interested bystanders.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Activists campaigning for Britain to leave the EU have hailed Saturday’s (March 12) day of action as a big success.

Supporters of the UK leaving the EU have taken to the streets in Boston, Skegness, Horncastle, Spalding and Grantham as part the Vote Leave campaigns’s ‘Take Control Day’.

In Market Rasen Grassroots Out’s Super Saturday campaigners promoted the same message.

Horncastle Vote Leave campaigner Lesley Pounder said: “The campaign went well today lots of positive feedback.

“Decisions already made by many and people were really pleased to see that Vote Leave and Grassroots were working together, no political agenda, just working with one voice, vote to leave.

“The one theme running throughout was people who were unsure felt that there is not enough information out there, they want hard facts not spin, scaremongering or in fighting. They want simple hard facts.”

Vote Leave’s South Holland and The Deepings spokesman, Craig Jackson said there was a ‘tremendously positive response’ from people in Spalding town centre.

Volunteers manned stalls and handed out leaflets, pens and posters, with hundreds of people expressing their support for the campaign to leave the EU.

Mr Jackson said: “Hundreds of local people we met in Spalding expressed their support for our campaign to leave the European Union and will be ‘Voting to Leave’ on Thursday, June 23.

“The vast majority of people supported the positive reasons to Vote Leave and take back control.

“If people vote to leave the EU we can take back control over our laws. Lots of people are concerned by the democratic deficit that exists with new laws and regulations being imposed upon us by the unelected and unaccountable European Commission.

“We can build a fairer, safer, points based immigration system that can effectively control the number of people that can come and live and work in the UK. In five years time Turkey, Albania and the countries of the former Yugoslavia will be joining the EU. That is an extra 100 million people who will be allowed under EU law to live and work in Britain. Even if only 10 per cent do so our public services and housing would buckle under the extra pressure.

“We send over £350 million to the EU every week – enough to build, staff and equip a modern Peterborough sized hospital every week of the year. If we Vote Leave we can spend that money on our own priorities like the NHS, schools and housing.

“Britain has always been a global trading nation – our trade with the rest of the world is growing rapidly whilst that with the EU is shrinking. At the moment the UK has no trade deals with the fastest growing economies like China and India, or our Commonwealth partners like Canada, Australia and New Zealand. If we Vote Leave we can have a friendlier trade based relationship with the EU, and make our own free trade agreements with those countries.”

The EU Referendum will take place on Thursday, June 23, 2016.

Members of the public attending the polling booths will be asked the question ‘Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?”.

The options for voters to place their cross next to will be either ‘Remain a member of the European Union’ and ‘Leave the European Union’

Read more: â€˜Vote Leaveâ€™ action day gets â€˜positive responseâ€™ in Lincolnshire - Horncastle News


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> . By the way, isn't doctors getting a licence to practise in UK have to speak English on a good level? What is the diference?


There is a huge difference. If a patient can't understand their doctor or a nurse cant understand the instructions given by a doctor a patients life could be at risk. It is not a good comparison.

Of course Doctors should be able to speak the language of the country they are practicing in.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> There is a huge difference. If a patient can't understand their doctor or a nurse cant understand the instructions given by a doctor a patients life could be at risk. It is not a good comparison.
> 
> Of course Doctors should be able to speak the language of the country they are practicing in.


Every country has their protected occupations. Vets doctors lawyers nurses etc. If you fill the specifications for that trade you are OK to work. Cyprus, like f.ex Sweden happens to protect real estate agents. I am quite sure UK also do.

Veronica I am very aware of your opinion on this......


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Every country has their protected occupations. Vets doctors lawyers nurses etc. If you fill the specifications for that trade you are OK to work. Cyprus, like f.ex Sweden happens to protect real estate agents. I am quite sure UK also do.
> 
> Veronica I am very aware of your opinion on this......


I don't think you are Anders as it is not a subject I will discuss here. You might however be surprised at my views.

I will however reiterate that you cannot compare doctors needing to be able to speak the language of the country they are practicing in with estate agents. Completely different matters altogether.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I don't think you are Anders as it is not a subject I will discuss here. You might however be surprised at my views.
> 
> I will however reiterate that you cannot compare doctors needing to be able to speak the language of the country they are practicing in with estate agents. Completely different matters altogether.


I can't see the difference. Cyprus has chosen tom protect the real estate business. Why? Probably because a huge majority of all sales are done to Cypriots, not to expats. And probably to try to rince out the cowboys in this business. Sweden has done the same. And I suspect that UK also has similar regulations.

But it does not matter, Cyprus has this rules, we live in Cyprus.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok am I missing something here, we were talking about in out EU or Brexit, but how did we get on to Estate agents and Doctors, I don't pretend to understand all of the things involved, that's why people like Expatme and others who have a good knowledge of this issue, are very helpful. And I agree the general public has no idea what's going on (well a lot of them), there is just so much smoke and mirror's from both sides.

Cheers


----------



## Martyn1967 (Aug 18, 2015)

It's a topical subject, to say it won't happen is risky, it's as likely to exit EU as to stay in
Believe the ties between the countries will have its on agreement.
Let's be truthful it won't slow up passport control, we are suppose to be able to move between EU states without border controls, but how many times do we have our passport checked??? Took nearly hour last time at Paphos, the boat people don't have that delay.
Time will tell and then will have to deal with what's thrown at us


----------

